# Laundry Detergent - what brand do you use?



## wegottago (Aug 5, 2009)

For as long as I can remember my mom has used Tide Laundry detergent and so have I.  During my last visit she changed to the Publix brand (a grocery store in Florida).  I was shocked...perhaps to save $?  Anyway I thought that if she can change so can I.

I've tried Arm and Hammer, All and something else I didn't like.  These 2 mentioned are free of perfumes and dye.  I don't like how they don't produce alot of soap bubbles.

So it got me to thinking...what brand/type do you other tuggers prefer?


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 5, 2009)

We use Tide.  We switched once to Vons brand and our son had an allergic reaction.  We switched back to tide.  On vacation one year we used All.  Our son had an allergic reaction.  We switched back to Tide and decided to just stick with Tide, to avoid doctor's visits.


----------



## thheath (Aug 5, 2009)

I read in Consumer's Reports that Costco's Kirkland brand (liquid) was rated best buy.  If I remember correctly Tide was rated #1 and Kirkland #2 but half the cost.  I've been using it for a couple of years and am satisfied.


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 5, 2009)

I love the smell of All.  I buy the 3x concentrated when I can find it.

Anne


----------



## Pens_Fan (Aug 5, 2009)

Whatever is on sale.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 5, 2009)

*All*

3X All for our front loader.


----------



## Mimi39 (Aug 5, 2009)

Whatever's on sale -- me, too!  However I bought some of those new Purex 3-in-1s.  They work really well, but are too expensive for everyday use.  I bought them to take along on vacation, so we can do some laundry if necessary.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been using All 3X for about five or six years, ever since it came out.  I use 1/2 to 2/3 of the required amount; it is plenty.  I've been very satisfied with it.

Jerry prefers Gain, so we don't wash our clothing together (the sheets and towels get All).  I've accidentally had things in a Gain load, and to me, it smelled like cigarette smoke.

Fern, FWIW


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 5, 2009)

According to www.consumersearch.com (a review of reviews), these are the top four rated products:
Best Overall: Tide 2X Ultra w-Downy -- [what we use].
Best Budget: Wal-Mart's brand... Elegance 2X Ultra
Best Eco-Friendly: Seventh Generation Free & Clear
Best HE Eco-Friendly: Country Save HE Laundry Detergent Powder


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 5, 2009)

Mimi39 said:


> Whatever's on sale -- me, too!  However I bought some of those new Purex 3-in-1s.  They work really well, but are too expensive for everyday use.  I bought them to take along on vacation, so we can do some laundry if necessary.



Those Purex's are great for travelling.

At home I use Tide Free HE for my top loader HE. 

I've tried Arm&Hammer, Cheer and others, but I come back to Tide. It's always done the job of getting clothes clean(I have 2 boys).


----------



## grest (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm with the "on sale" group.
Connie


----------



## rhonda (Aug 5, 2009)

Add me to the column:  TIDE, because my Mom used TIDE.


----------



## BevL (Aug 5, 2009)

Kirkland, the Costco 2X HE stuff.  Don't they make laundry detergents to suds less now?  Seems to me we're supposed to use the HE stuff for our front load washer.

I like it, it isn't highly perfumed, which sends me into a coughing fit (asthma) and I don't have any kids or a husband who get extremely dirty (anymore).


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 5, 2009)

I had a friend who used to work at P&G in a previous career and one of the benefits of Tide they had found in testing was that it caused less fading of clothes.  Its formulation was supposed to be good at cleaning without having some of the ingredients that tended to strip dyes from clothes.  Apparently some of the stuff that helped clean in the cheaper detergents would also strip color.  That was before the days of Costco, so not sure how theirs would compare.  Despite being long past his P&G job, he used Tide for washing (and he was the chief clothes washer at his house.)  

So I've been a Tide user.  I have recently switched back to Tide HE powder though, after using the liquid, because it is supposed to cause less build up in the drum that causes the bad odor in front loaders.  I hadn't had a problem when I was originally using the powder, had switched because liquid is more available and started to have an odor.  It seems to have diminished now that I've been using powder again.  I'll need to run a couple of cycles of the front loader odor killer stuff and then see how it's doing.


----------



## BSQ (Aug 5, 2009)

2x Ultra All  (Free Clear)

it's one of the few that doesn't make me break out.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tide users in our family.


----------



## Elli (Aug 5, 2009)

stmartinfan said:


> I had a friend who used to work at P&G in a previous career and one of the benefits of Tide they had found in testing was that it caused less fading of clothes.  Its formulation was supposed to be good at cleaning without having some of the ingredients that tended to strip dyes from clothes.  Apparently some of the stuff that helped clean in the cheaper detergents would also strip color.  That was before the days of Costco, so not sure how theirs would compare.  Despite being long past his P&G job, he used Tide for washing (and he was the chief clothes washer at his house.)
> 
> So I've been a Tide user.  I have recently switched back to Tide HE powder though, after using the liquid, because it is supposed to cause less build up in the drum that causes the bad odor in front loaders.  I hadn't had a problem when I was originally using the powder, had switched because liquid is more available and started to have an odor.  It seems to have diminished now that I've been using powder again.  I'll need to run a couple of cycles of the front loader odor killer stuff and then see how it's doing.


What kind of "odor killer stuff" do you use?


----------



## northovr (Aug 5, 2009)

I like Wisk but it Isn't made by Unilever anymore.  Sun Products brought Wisk and All from Unilever about a year ago.


----------



## Stricky (Aug 5, 2009)

Any HE (high effeciency) that is on sale. When I can get to Costco that is what I buy.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 5, 2009)

Kirkland, the Costco 2X HE stuff.

My wife is highly sensitive to dyes and scents and this seems to work fine...however we always use the 2nd rinse feature on our washer. 

She can tell when we forget to press that button afterwards!!!


----------



## Whirl (Aug 5, 2009)

Shaklee Get Clean Laundry detergent....works beautifully, is very gentle on clothes and is a green, environmentally friendly product. 

Shaklee was making products "in harmony with nature"...an old slogan of theirs , if I got it right.... for over 50 year...Lonnnggg before it was so in vogue. 

We kind of grew  up as Shaklee family, so going easy on the environment has long been ingrained into me, except I can't say that I really embraced it until I had kids of my own....

Anyway, for full disclosure, you can only by it from independent distributors...not in stores. My parents were distributors for most of my life. My father died earlier this year, but my mother still keeps us well supplied with stock on hand, so I am grateful...It really makes me feel like I am doing a small part for the environment, my kids, and especially now to remember my Dad. 

Oh, well...probably too much information, for such a basic question...but you might want t check it out sometime..Nothing to gain...I am not a distributor, I really just think they are fabulous products, if you want to reduce toxins in your home and the environment.


----------



## Emily (Aug 5, 2009)

ERA . . Sam's recently quit carrying it and i made some home made liquid which was good and less expensive but Sam's now has it back on their shelves.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 5, 2009)

At the moment I'm using Member's Mark HE 2X liquid that I got at Sam's Club.  It says on the front "compare to Tide" and it is doing a good job. I just noticed on the label it says that it is "conventional and HE compatible" and it says to use the same amount for either type of washer.


----------



## stevedmatt (Aug 5, 2009)

Add me to the list of those who use Kirkland Signature. I like the free and clear. 

I have started to use quite a few of their products including diapers (not for me though). The one I will never use again is their dishwasher powder. It is constantly clumping up.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 5, 2009)

ERA for me.

Kathleen


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 5, 2009)

*Odor Killer*



Elli said:


> What kind of "odor killer stuff" do you use?



I use smelly washer.com cleaner.  Info at the website, smellywasher.com.  It's a product created by a local Minnesota guy, and it seems to work well.  You can buy it online, but I found it at my local Ace hardware.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 5, 2009)

We are currently using Tide with Bleach, and it works well, but I wish I could find it in unscented, since I don't like perfumed clothes...

And, yes, just in case you are wondering...I am the one who does the laundry in our home


----------



## MelBay (Aug 5, 2009)

I make my own - it's about as cheap as you can get.

Here's some info on cost comparisons:

http://www.debtfreeadventure.com/2009/06/simple-easy-fast-effective-jabs-homemade-laundry-detergent/

Here's the info on the recipe, and how to avoid crunchy towels:

http://www.maryjanesfarm.com/snitz/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=21137

The recipe is about 4/5 of the way down the thread.  It really isn't bad to make and I make a TON at a time.

Been doing it for several years and I love it.  I started it when I got my
Handyline clothes dryer because I was trying to be more "green" with my laundry.  I've seen a big reduction in our light bill due to my decreased dryer usage, particularly in the summer.  

I do keep a tub of the Costco liquid around, as sometimes I like it for stain treatment, soaking, etc.


----------



## cerralee (Aug 5, 2009)

According to a P & G exec. who spoke last week at my climate control and energy course if everyone used Tide Cold water the country would cut their energy use as a whole by 3%.  He insisists that the clothes will come just as clean.  I plan to try it next time I buy detergent.  Save the world, one soap bubble at a time.


----------



## nicklinneh (Aug 6, 2009)

cheapest is best. use very little and you won't get allergic reactions. if you can see suds it's too much. if you have stains, pre-treat with another product. -ken


----------



## mo1950 (Aug 6, 2009)

We use All liquid he 3X, free and clear (for allergies).  Before that I used Tide he (the one for allergies), but daughter and granddaughter kept breaking out in a rash.  As soon as switched to present laundry detergent, the rashes stopped.


----------



## Elli (Aug 6, 2009)

stmartinfan said:


> I use smelly washer.com cleaner.  Info at the website, smellywasher.com.  It's a product created by a local Minnesota guy, and it seems to work well.  You can buy it online, but I found it at my local Ace hardware.


Thanks, I'll check their website if it is available in Canada.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2009)

I use the Kirkland 2x HE liquid. Not the free and clear. That stuff has no phosphates and IMO doesn't get the clothes as clean. I know, I know, it's the environment we're messing up here, but I don want MY environment to have funky clothes.

As to 'front loader smell', that's been discussed here, and iirc, the consensus was 'leave the door open after washing'. I know for certain that that works at my house.   

Jim Ricks


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 6, 2009)

The Wall Street Journal had a long article today on P&G's decision to test Tide Basic, a less expensive version of Tide. It's apparently available in about 100 stores in the south. They eliminated some of the ingredients that help with stain removal and color retention to make it less expensive to produce.  Quite a long process at P&G to decide if it would hurt the regular Tide brand too much to introduce a less effective version for a lower price.


----------



## Texasbelle (Aug 8, 2009)

I try for All fragrance-free detergent.  Then it is--do I have a coupon and is it on sale?  I bought the 3-in-1 for vacation also [had a coupon] and it worked well for that.  I left the sheet in the dryer and it softened loads not washed in the 3-in-1!  [The timeshare provided detergent.]  Daughter used Tide then Surf then back to Tide.  I give her coupons, so for a while it was, "Well, what are you using today?"  I like Cheer, but it doesn't go on sale as much as All.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 8, 2009)

*It All Comes Out Of The Same Tank.*




nicklinneh said:


> cheapest is best. use very little and you won't get allergic reactions. if you can see suds it's too much. if you have stains, pre-treat with another product.


_El cheapo_ no-name generic liquid laundry detergent does the job around here -- along with pretreatment (if needed) the way you said. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Tia (Aug 8, 2009)

Cheer Ultra, it was what was on sale


----------

